# New Va. moderator



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Everyone who has read Salty's posts or fished with him knows the guy knows his stuff. For that reason I asked him if he'd like to be the Virginia board moderator and he was gracious enought to accept.

This establishes him as the go-to guy on Virginia fishing. Salty, thanks again for agreeing pitch in.

sf


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

Good choice Flea! Now we know who to go-to for the free beer. Oh yea can we all use Salty's truck and rod & reels too? What a great guy!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, we've got a great board and I hope we can keep it that way. I feel really lucky knowing most all of you folks out there on the board and look forward to meeting and fishing next to all of you that I have yet to meet up with out there on the water. 

I wouldn't necessarily say I am the "go to guy" on the board because it takes all of us to keep this thing up and running and we all have a lot to learn and share with each other, and I look forward to learning and sharing with everyone. 

Thanks again and tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Excellent Choice IMHO. I wish I could write
so well. An excellent knowledge base and humble too boot.










------------------
*DIGGER*


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Best wishes Salty !


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Good call.

Met him once and am very impressed with his knowledge, But... As moderator, you need to leave at least one Cobia for me..

Tommy


----------



## Martin6FanVan (Jun 19, 2001)

I have never posted before, but have read nearly every post. So, great choice! Good luck Salty!



> Originally posted by Salty:
> *Thanks for the vote of confidence, we've got a great board and I hope we can keep it that way. I feel really lucky knowing most all of you folks out there on the board and look forward to meeting and fishing next to all of you that I have yet to meet up with out there on the water.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily say I am the "go to guy" on the board because it takes all of us to keep this thing up and running and we all have a lot to learn and share with each other, and I look forward to learning and sharing with everyone.
> ...




------------------
Hooks Up, Guys and Gals!!
Take Care and God Bless!


----------



## backlash (May 13, 2001)

Great Call! 

I've only fished with Salty twice but he is very helpfull and has some great fishing stories. Thanks for all the help and info. Look forward to seeing y'all again on the pier soon.

Dave


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Salty,

Congratulations! You were a "go to" guy before the honors were rendered. Your knowledge and diligence with everyone on the site is unsurpassed! Thanks


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Wow, ya'll are certianly making me feel accepted and I thank everyone for the kind words. I certainly hope I can live up to the expectations. 

Custer, I wouldn't worry about the cobes, I'm certianly not puting any dents in the cobe population this year. I was out there yesterday, two cobes caught little ones, one on a gotcha, one on bait (?). NO SPANISH, only three threadfins all day. Even with all the chum in the water. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm back in town in a few weeks (actually got a vacation approved!). We'll get them then


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2001)

CONGRATS SALTY

I ALWAYS KNEW THAT YOU WERE THE "MAN", NOW YOUR THE "MODERATOR". I LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU SOMEDAY......I'M ALWAYS LOOKING FOR WAYS TO IMPROVE MY HOOK'N&SLING'N.

PEACE


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

ho ho ho.........









there's a new sheriff in town.........

Digger?....humble?


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I was wondering how long it would take for someone to bust my chops... and I had a sneaky suspicion on who it would be when he got back into town... that's alright... I know where you live







heheheeee....


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2001)

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!! YEAAHHHH!!! GO SALTY!


SALTY FOR PRESIDENT!

GOD BLESS AND CONGRATS SALTY,

JUSTIN RUBLE
RICHMOND,VA


----------

